# Probleme mit pdfs

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab gelegentlich ein Problem mit pdfs und zwar werden in pdfs (teilweise) statt normalen Text (meist) mathematiche zeichen angezeigt. Ich vermute es liegt an einer Bibliothek, denn es betrifft okular, evince, inkscape und gimp. LibreOffice funktioniert. Das Problem hatte ich schon gelegentlich ein paar mal, und es ist auch immer nach ner weile vergangen.

Nun möchte ich aber mal wissen, woran das liegen könnte, und ob ich das beheben kann.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Christian

Hm.., all deine genannten Problem Pakete hängen bei pdf Support von

app-text/poppler (PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base)

ab. Wurde nach einem Update von poppler eventuell ein revdep-rebuild vergessen?

Gibt es was hilfreiches wenn du zb okular mal aus der konsole aus startest?

----------

## Christian99

nein, revdep-rebuild mach ich nach jeden update, und habs jetzt extra nochmal gemacht, aber nix. auch poppler nochmal emergen hilft nix.

okular von der konsole aus bringt auch nix hilfreiches:

```
okular(19408)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(19408)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(19408)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(19408)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(19408) KSambaSharePrivate::findSmbConf: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf! 

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x460135d

okular(19408)/kdeui (kdelibs) KXMLGUIClient::~KXMLGUIClient: 0x1a50d58 deleted without having been removed from the factory first. This will leak standalone popupmenus and could lead to crashes.
```

interessanterweise ist okular gar nicht gegen poppler gelinkt.... Wird das dann dynamisch geladen?

und xpdf funktioniert auch, hab ich grad festgestellt...

----------

